# Bama Commercial Leasing sold my Lease to Inovative anyone dealing with this?



## SlickwillieEHT (Nov 22, 2015)

Anyone dealing with Inovative takeing over Bama Commercial Leasing accounts?


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Banks use to do the same nothing changes another owner collects profits


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes, innovative has mine. Not happy.

Is there anything I can do short of giving up the car?


----------



## Uncle-not-Ant (Oct 14, 2016)

pacifico said:


> Banks use to do the same nothing changes another owner collects profits


In BAMA'S case, things did change.

Maintenence that was covered at the dealership under the lease agreement, now have to be paid by drivers upfront and send receipts for reimbursement that will eventually be credited toward lease payments.

For drivers that are just squeezing by, this is a huge financial hardship.

Return of the leased vehicle no longer happens at the dealership and in some cases is happening with a third/fourth party at an auction house.

I think that BAMA has breached the lesses with these substantial changes that drivers never agreed with.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Uncle-not-Ant said:


> In BAMA'S case, things did change.
> 
> Maintenence that was covered at the dealership under the lease agreement, now have to be paid by drivers upfront and send receipts for reimbursement that will eventually be credited toward lease payments.
> 
> ...


All the time you borrow money to buy a car the only thing you have is payments and a fast depreciating product


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

pacifico said:


> All the time you borrow money to buy a car the only thing you have is payments and a fast depreciating product


It's a lease...silly

I don't actually own the car.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's a lease...silly
> 
> I don't actually own the car.


even worst than buying it, for manufacturers and financial there is no diffence they rip you off one way or the other


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

pacifico said:


> even worst than buying it, for manufacturers and financial there is no diffence they rip you off one way or the other


Yes, true...though,I'd rather lease.

Nobody really own their cars anyway! Just stop paying your registration, and find out!


----------



## Uncle-not-Ant (Oct 14, 2016)

Innovative tried to buy out the Uber 
xchange leasing, but uber went with another.


----------

